# regarding Canaweld welders



## Dabbler (May 10, 2021)

There have been quite a few discussions about welding machines here, but I couldn't find any about Canaweld.  I noticed that the 'Pacific TIG Welding' youtube channel guy was using one, so I began to look at them.

They seem to have a good guarantee, and prices that seem in line with the market.  They say 'made in Canada' but at least for sure they are a Canadian company - will all the good and bad in that -

At least they might be worth putting into the mix when deciding on a welder.  https://www.canaweld.com/


----------



## Canadium (May 10, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> There have been quite a few discussions about welding machines here, but I couldn't find any about Canaweld.  I noticed that the 'Pacific TIG Welding' youtube channel guy was using one, so I began to look at them.
> 
> They seem to have a good guarantee, and prices that seem in line with the market.  They say 'made in Canada' but at least for sure they are a Canadian company - will all the good and bad in that -
> 
> At least they might be worth putting into the mix when deciding on a welder.  https://www.canaweld.com/



I've come across this brand before when looking into welders but saw no independent reviews or opinions so assumed the worst. If experienced welders consider these a good option I would certainly consider them as well.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 10, 2021)

Looks like standard re-badged Chinese stuff with Canadian based warranty. Their small welder prices are about 3x what you can get from say Amazon from regular premium Chinese guys without warranty and about 40% more then Everlast. Their prices for TIG machines are touch on the high side when compared with others that have Canadian warranty - again Everlast. 

Digging deeper at things it feels they are a reseller of Chinese stuff with Canadian warranty not much more - I doubt much if any design is done in Canada. Some of their products are just Chinese stuff with Princess auto plug mounted on them (!). 

If they dropped their prices to Everlast level and matched warranty or shown better performance (hard to do given some Everlast's are copy of Miller) I would be more inclined to go with them or recommend them.


----------



## David_R8 (May 10, 2021)

I looked at the Canaweld machines before I bought my Primeweld and I just could not justify the additional cost.


----------



## Scattered Parts (May 10, 2021)

I bought a Canaweld plasma cutter. It is for sure made in Canada. Now that being said, is every part made in Canada or is it just assembled here? I can’t say for sure. What I do know is that it works very well. It replaced a POS Miller plasma cutter that a repair would have cost more than a new machine!


----------



## Dabbler (May 17, 2021)

So I've gone the extra mile talking to Canaweld and the supply chain.  They are NOT ready for prime time here in Calgary.  I've been back and forth to their sales staff and support staff, and I just cannot recommend their products. 

They are a small manufacturer, with limited distribution.  If you are in a district with warranty repair, replacement parts and welders you can see/touch on the floor, that's different.

I talked with Weber supply, and Canaweld tried to sign them up so that they could answer the question about supppliers in Calgary.  I find that shady.  BTW I really like Weber supply, and their response on this whole matter.  I certainly going  to buy supplies at Weber in the future.


----------



## David_R8 (May 17, 2021)

I have absolutely no complaints about my Primeweld 225. Their customer service is second to none and they come with a genuine CK torch.


----------



## Degen (Jan 13, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I have absolutely no complaints about my Primeweld 225. Their customer service is second to none and they come with a genuine CK torch.


I have the Primeweld too, even got rid of my mig.  Primarily use Tig now and have back up of stick (if I ever need it)

You are right about customer service,  and yes it is a CK torch.  BTW they now come with the better foot peddle.


----------



## StevSmar (Jan 29, 2022)

I’ve been intrigued by Canaweld. I’d really like to purchase a Canadian made product if possible, hopefully in a few years when (if) I’m looking to try TIG welding they will have more reviews available.

(I have a made in Manitoba stick welder! I never knew they existed until I purchased this from a co-worker. It’s basically just a transformer with different taps, but still- it’s made in Manitoba!)


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 29, 2022)

Pacific TIG and that Canadian thing attracted me to them in the first place.  I may try to meet up with one of their sales' guys when I'm in Toronto, to hear the explanation for the weird situation I found last time.


----------



## boilerhouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Well, I would never have guessed there were welders made in Canada, but their website claims the machines are designed, assembled, tested and packaged in Canada.  Actually in Vaughn, On, a couple hours south of me.  I may have to pop in next time I am in the city, although my ancient Lincoln tombstone has served me well.


----------



## thestelster (Jan 29, 2022)

I have the Canaweld Tig AC/DC 201 Pulse-D.  I've had it for about 2 years.  I am not a welder, I have never used a welder before, so I can't tell you if it is better or worse than others, but I learned to use it and do acceptable welds with it.  But like I said, I am a complete novice.  I did get the foot pedal and found that that has improved my welding as opposed to using the button on the torch handle.  5-200amps DC, and I've used the whole range.  I am happy with it.  
​


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 29, 2022)

I only know that I can't afford even their cheapest Canaweld model given how little welding I do. 

But I can't do more welding projects than I do with the two welders my brother owns, and I dont know enough about welders to buy used on kijiji.


----------



## Degen (Jan 30, 2022)

Components are Asian assembled in Canada but pricey.  Same for same the Primeweld was half the price.  Strangely enough the Primeweld wts about twice as much, it is one of the heaver Tigs on the market.

I'm all for buying Canadian, but get your pricing inline with what is available.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 30, 2022)

Degen said:


> I'm all for buying Canadian, but get your pricing inline with what is available.



I could rant for months on this issue. We all know the party lines. Cheap slave labour, different environmental rules, different safety laws, unfair trade practices, unionization, capitalism, greed, etc etc etc

None of us have the individual power to change any of these. But it is my very unpopular view that only a totally level playing field can fix the fundamental issue itself. In the absence of a totally level playing field, it is also my unpopular view that duties that are used to improve the economy, are appropriate to equalize the differences. Unfortunately, neither is likely in my lifetime. I wish my grandchildren and great grandchildren good luck with that.


----------



## Degen (Jan 30, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I could rant for months on this issue. We all know the party lines. Cheap slave labour, different environmental rules, different safety laws, unfair trade practices, unionization, capitalism, greed, etc etc etc
> 
> None of us have the individual power to change any of these. But it is my very unpopular view that only a totally level playing field can fix the fundamental issue itself. In the absence of a totally level playing field, it is also my unpopular view that duties that are used to improve the economy, are appropriate to equalize the differences. Unfortunately, neither is likely in my lifetime. I wish my grandchildren and great grandchildren good luck with that.


I have dealt with suppliers and manufactures here that can do this strangely enough (BTW I have to play by the same rules to keep my business going).  The secret is working smart and charging a fair rate, sorry in this instance because I import (directly and regularly) I do know what the costs (duties and such) are, so the fact that some suppliers use this as an excuse is what is a p&$$ off.

I don't mind paying a small premium to a Canadian source (overhead and making a fair profit) but don't try and pay for your Corvette just on my sale.

So......As a small business I can't afford to not be this way as it would put me out of the market.  Those that work with me (so that both of us benefit) get my business, those that don't, don't complain when you don't and given the chance I take your business.

So yes this change can easily be made in our lifetime, let your vendors know the reality of things and costs will come down or they go out of business slowly and painfully.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 30, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I could rant for months on this issue. We all know the party lines. Cheap slave labour, different environmental rules, different safety laws, unfair trade practices, unionization, capitalism, greed, etc etc etc
> 
> None of us have the individual power to change any of these. But it is my very unpopular view that only a totally level playing field can fix the fundamental issue itself. In the absence of a totally level playing field, it is also my unpopular view that duties that are used to improve the economy, are appropriate to equalize the differences. Unfortunately, neither is likely in my lifetime. I wish my grandchildren and great grandchildren good luck with that.


Dude you are such an optimist. 

My wife and I made conscious choice not to have kids (ergo grandkids as well) because we did not want them to face certain climate change driven apocalypse.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 30, 2022)

We don't have to agree @Degen. I started my rant with the offshore advantages but finished with your onshore Corvette - albeit described as greed and capitalism.

My life was heavily involved in the big corporate window on the issues but I saw my share of the small business view too.

We will have to agree to disagree on it being fixable in my lifetime.


----------



## Degen (Jan 30, 2022)

Optimist, ha....Fully aware it takes to much effort to educate the unwilling.

I said we could if we (globally Canada wide) wanted too, me alone never, so I'm not taking up that fight  so you may be right @Susquatch after all.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 30, 2022)

If its electronic and assembled in Canada form Chinese parts expect lesser quality then Chinese assembled in China for premium welded such as Everlast. I expect failure rate of Made in Canada to be at least 2 or 3 times higher then the rate of Made in China. 

On a flight to China with fellow Canadian business owner (from Calgary) I was well schooled in Canadian electronic business. They ride on patriotic feeling to get 2x or 3x the price but quality is simply not there. I.e. Chinese is not simply cheaper, it is vastly superior quality wise. 

I would expect quality would improve if you really paid through the roof for made in Canada and / or the manufacturer had a long established record in Canada, making parts non stop for many decades & never competing on price point. Such as medical industry. Then one can say its good stuff. 

Why is that? Its simply know how and scale. A quote is "I had to listen for hours about anti China rant from a guy whose whole facility was smaller then the bathroom of my Chinese supplier". I.e. Chinese know how to make stuff b/c they been making it for decades now - they know how to make it cheap, how to make it so it does not break etc. This was lost in Canada. Scale allows to bring costs down. 

Its not just electronics, its manufacturing in general. Canada simply lags far behind EU and US. My dad worked at a factory in Ontario. They wanted to make parts for Skoda, Czechia company (now owned by WV group). Canadians were sure to get the contract - I mean its some ex commie guys, right? My dad tried to explain to them that Czechia is worlds second most industrialized nation and Canadian crap will never fly unless they make it really, really good. Irony is my dad worked as quality assurance engineer in Poland making parts for Skoda... exactly same one Canada tried to sell. But what does some immigrant know? Of course Czech rejected junk from Canada and did not even want to test follow on examples. 

If its Canadian made, quality needs to be the same or superior and price needs to be comparable. Subsidizing industry leads nowhere. This is how communism in Poland worked & only quality parts were produced when system threaten to send people for Siberian vacations. Civilian cars disintegrated while one looked at them - no driving needed, tanks were great quality only due to Siberian threat.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 30, 2022)

Degen said:


> Fully aware it takes to much effort to educate the unwilling.



So true. Too bad mother nature and experience can't do all the teaching. They both generally do a pretty darn good job of educating the unwilling..... LOL!


----------



## Degen (Jan 30, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> So true. Too bad mother nature and experience can't do all the teaching. They both generally do a pretty darn good job of educating the unwilling..... LOL!


Dawin Awards come to mind....


----------

